# BMW Navigation System Advice



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I would like to put in the BMW Navigation system or any other aftermarket, that has it all, MP3, sirius, large screen, navigation.

would buying a BMW nav system be the best option?...any links


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Riuster said:


> would buying a BMW nav system be the best option?...any links


No. Not if you are dead set on having MP3 capability. The BMW nav system does not play MP3s. You would have to get a seperate MP3 juke box for that. Another thing to consider is cost. New nav parts from the dealer run $4000 to $6000 depending on how good of a deal you get. Also, the install of the factory NAV is a major pain in the butt. Almost all of the interior has to come out.


----------

